# Polk RTi vs Infinity Primus



## devast8r3436 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey guys I'm wanting to upgrade my home theater speakers from my Streems to a higher level of speaker. Which of the two in the title would yall recommend?


----------



## devast8r3436 (Feb 13, 2010)

Or if you can recommend great speakers I am open. I want to get my towers first and $500 each or less is my price range


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

devast8r3436 said:


> Or if you can recommend great speakers I am open. I want to get my towers first and $500 each or less is my price range


I would go with Focal
http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/brand/focal/results/1.html


----------



## devast8r3436 (Feb 13, 2010)

Those look nice but are out of my price range


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

devast8r3436 said:


> Those look nice but are out of my price range


Then what is your definition of $500 each or less - the Focal towers
are $800 a pair, or $400 each?


----------



## devast8r3436 (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh sorry looked at that wrong I was thinking $800 each lol. Have you heard these in person or have a set?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

devast8r3436 said:


> Oh sorry looked at that wrong I was thinking $800 each lol. Have you heard these in person or have a set?


While I have not listened to those towers, I have owned Infinity Primus,
Polk RTi and Focal Chorus series speakers - I do prefer the Focal Chorus
sound signature - their overall balance, refinement, with their detail and
definition - presents a real nice presentation for both music and movies.
The tweeter on the Focal, is really nice.


----------



## devast8r3436 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ok I'll look into those as well to then. Any others?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

devast8r3436 said:


> Ok I'll look into those as well to then. Any others?


Also look at PSB GT1 tower speakers
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PSB-G-Desig...42?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item43a0dc7292


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

The GT1's and the Focals would be my choices as well. I have listened to Focal's Chorus Series many times and they sound fantastic. PSB makes awesome speakers and the GT1's are one of the best values out there.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I recently purchased this setup
Polk CSi A6 x1 Center
Polk RTi A5 x2 FrontPolk FXi A6 x2 Side
Polk RTi A3 x2 Rear 


I am pleased with them. You really need to listen to speakers first to decide if you like them, if you have the ability to. People have differant ears and tend to like differant sounds.


----------



## devast8r3436 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah I'd love to audition them first but nobody around has anything other then definitive


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

There is a difference between RTi and RTiA. The RTiA has slightly tamer highs and a more refined cabinet. Check polk's eBay store. They sell bstock on there with warranty at great prices. If you're patient, you can score a great deal.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

devast8r3436 said:


> Yeah I'd love to audition them first but nobody around has anything other then definitive


Hello,
You live either in Gwinnett or Hall County so are fairly close to Atlanta proper. There are far more choices than Definitive in your area.

Evolution HT is quite good. http://www.evolutionht.com/
These guys are a Focal Dealer:http://www.benchmarksoundworks.com/home/
And this is just skimming the surface. You are blessed to live within driving distance of pretty much every speaker brand out there.
Cheers,
J


----------

